# гривна/гривня



## Selyd

Известная серебряная гривна и гривня - денежная единица Украины.
Родительный падеж:
единственное число
гривна - 
гривня - 
множественное число
гривны - 
гривни -


----------



## Natalisha

Selyd said:


> Известная серебряная гривна и гривня - денежная единица Украины.
> Родительный падеж:
> единственное число
> гривна -
> гривня -
> множественное число
> гривны -
> гривни -


Вы, видимо, хотели о чем-то спросить и забыли?


----------



## Selyd

Простите за неясность.
Так родительный падеж как?
Родительный падеж:
 единственное число
 гривна - 
 гривня - 
 множественное число
 гривны - 
 гривни -


----------



## Natalisha

Selyd said:


> Простите за неясность.
> Так родительный падеж как?
> Родительный падеж:
> единственное число
> гривна - _гривны_
> гривня - _гривни_
> множественное число
> гривны - _гривен_
> гривни - _гривен_


----------



## Selyd

А почему не 
гривни - гривень


----------



## morzh

Так я не понял:
По-русски-то,

ГривнЫ или гривнИ?

Или "И" - это украинское "Ы" имеется ввиду?


----------



## VelikiMag

Are you sure that word _гривня_ exists in standard Russian language? Apart from the fact that Russians know what it is and perhaps some of them use it as such.


----------



## marco_2

selyd said:


> А почему не
> гривни - гривень


 
Если я хорошо помню, в русском языке существительные женского рода с окончанием *-ня после согласного *имеют в родительном падеже множественного числа окончание *-ен, *напр. *вишня - вишен, черешня-черешен *и т.д. Существуют только четыре исключения: *барышень, боярышень, кухонь, деревень. *


----------



## morzh

No.

It may be also:

-нь.
-ней.


----------



## eni8ma

Far be it from me to poke my English-speaking nose into a discussion between Ukrainians and Russians, but ... does this page help at all?


----------



## Selyd

Там написано на русском. Слова разные, а окончания одинаковые.
Тогда не понятно о чём идет речь.
Может добавить в "Существуют только четыре исключения: барышень, боярышень, кухонь, деревень, гривень". Для денег.


----------



## Doktor Zlo

VelikiMag said:


> Are you sure that word _гривня_ exists in standard Russian language? Apart from the fact that Russians know what it is and perhaps some of them use it as such.



I don't think _гривня _is a standard spelling in Russian. The fact that the spelling _гривна _is used by the Central Bank of the Russian Federation is a good indication of this.


----------



## ka_rin_

Гривн*а* is correct. 

гривнЫ - гривЕН - родительный
гривнУ - гривнАМ - дательный
гривнУ - гривнЫ - винительный
гривнОЙ - гривнАМИ - творительный
(о) гривнЕ - (о) гривнАХ - предложный

The word гривн*я* isn't used in Russian (or is iused among illiterates).


----------



## Selyd

ka_rin_ said:


> Гривн*а* is correct.
> гривнЫ - гривЕН - родительный
> гривнУ - гривнАМ - дательный
> гривнУ - гривнЫ - винительный
> гривнОЙ - гривнАМИ - творительный
> (о) гривнЕ - (о) гривнАХ - предложный
> the word гривн*я* isn't used in russian (or is iused among illiterates).


Речь идёт не о гривнах, а о деньгах - гривнях. О деньгах Украины.
И именно вопрос о родительном падеже множественного числа.
Как правильно - гривен, гривень, гривней.
Исходное слово украинское слово *гривня* - денежная
единица Украины, а не *гривна*.
Спасибо.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

selyd said:


> Речь идёт не о гривнах, а о деньгах - гривнях. О деньгах Украины.
> И именно вопрос о родительном падеже множественного числа.
> Как правильно - гривен, гривень, гривней.
> Исходное слово украинское слово *гривня* - денежная
> единица Украины, а не *гривна*.
> Спасибо.



В русском литературном языке слово "гривня" не существует, и это безотносительно к тому, имеется в виду историческая денежная единица или современная денежная единица Украины. Если в украинских русскоязычных СМИ используется слово "гривня", то это влияние украинского - всё равно что "горилка" вместо "горелки" (у Гоголя - второй вариант).


----------



## Natalisha

Смотрите, что я нашла.
Как правильно писать по-русски: «гривна» или «гривня»?

Там же после статьи и обсуждение. Сама еще не читала, но, думаю, оно должно быть интересным.
Это похоже на вопрос, как привильно: "на Украине" или "в Украине". Я надеюсь, мы не будем спорить.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Эта статья - не образец бережного отношения к фактам: "Черногория" в Черногории - "Црна Гора", а не "Монтенегро", в т. ч. и в официальных документах. Приводящиеся там факты отражают три точки зрения - украинскую, русскую и личную позицию автора (проукраинскую). Личная аргументация автора хромает:

"Еще один довод в пользу «украинского взгляда» - многие украинские издания и телекомпании употребляют имена российских подданных в русской транскрипции, а не пользуются украинским эквивалентом: Владімір [Путін] вместо Володимир, Дмітрій [Медвєдєв] вместо Дмитро. Возможно, и русские СМИ ответят тем же?"

В немецком есть такой фразеологизм: "сравнивать яблоки с грушами". Это из той же области. То, что в одном языке возможно, может быть невозможным в другом, не говоря уже о том, что при заимствовании одним языком из другого имя собственное (имя человека, название географического объекта - населённого пункта, страны, горы, реки, озера, моря) и имя нарицательное не подчиняются одним и тем же правилам.


----------



## ka_rin_

selyd said:


> Речь идёт не о гривнах, а о деньгах - гривнях. О деньгах Украины.
> И именно вопрос о родительном падеже множественного числа.
> Как правильно - гривен, гривень, гривней.
> Исходное слово украинское слово *гривня* - денежная
> единица Украины, а не *гривна*.
> Спасибо.



Как я вижу, здесь уже и без меня привели аргументы:
"Эта статья - не образец бережного отношения к фактам: "Черногория" в Черногории - "Црна Гора", а не "Монтенегро", в т. ч. и в официальных документах. Приводящиеся там факты отражают три точки зрения - украинскую, русскую и личную позицию автора (проукраинскую). Личная аргументация автора хромает:"

"В русском литературном языке слово "гривня" не существует, и это безотносительно к тому, имеется в виду историческая денежная единица или современная денежная единица Украины. Если в украинских русскоязычных СМИ используется слово "гривня", то это влияние украинского - всё равно что "горилка" вместо "горелки" (у Гоголя - второй вариант)."

Подписываюсь под вышеуказанными аргументами. Плюс ко всему, на сайте центрального банка России наименование украинской валюты - гривнА (это не аргумент, но факт). Все же речь идет о русском языке, а не об украинском.


----------



## morzh

Я тоже думаю, в русском нет слова "гривня". Если речь идет об украинких деньгах, их так и называют: "украинские деньги".
Если о валюте - "гривна/гривны".

Остальное - от лукавого.


----------



## morzh

Добавлю: лично я считаю, что, когда правительства, или (обычно, по заданию правительств или из-за националистических соображений) лингвисты других стран суются в чей-то язык, и требуют изменения употребления названий своих стран, валют, предлогов, с которыми их надо употреблять и т.д. - их надо посылать, и очень далеко.

Причем я не имею в виду только требование, скажем, Украины говорить "в Украине / из Украины", или еще что, а вообще. Глобально.

Если завтра Россия потребует заменить в языках мира "Москау / Моску" на "Москва" - ее так же пошлют, и будут правы.

Если Англия потребует от России произносить (и писать) свою столицу, как "Ландан" - и ее пошлют.

Тоже, я считаю, должно быть с "Таллинн", "Кишинэу" и т.д.

Есть язык, есть традиции. У себя на территории любая страна имеет право провести закон и запретить некоему меньшинству на своем языке произносить/ писать названия по-другому; на то и суверенитет, но в остальном - пошли-пошли отсюда!


----------



## VelikiMag

Natalisha said:


> Смотрите, что я нашла.
> Как правильно писать по-русски: «гривна» или «гривня»?


Interesting text, comments to it even more!



Angelo di fuoco said:


> Эта статья - не образец бережного  отношения к фактам: "Черногория" в Черногории - "Црна Гора", а не  "Монтенегро", в т. ч. и в официальных документах.


Not only in Montenegro, but in all Slavic speaking countries there is the name in their respective languages. Word "Montenegro" went into western languages through Italian.

Back to the topic


> Традиция так называть денежную единицу и стала основой для правила: грамотно писать нужно «гривна». Это подтверждают словари Ушакова, Даля, Энциклопедия Брокгауза и Ефрона, Большая советская энциклопедия. В этих уважаемых источниках других вариантов написания не предусмотрено.





> Я давно сделал для себя вывод – я называю валюту «гривня». Что и вам предлагаю.


Fair enough!


----------

